# Pain behind eye with headache....



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2019)

Been going on for about three weeks...saw the optometrist and was confirmed my eye pressure is normal, no detached retina, no nerve damage, etc....put me on prednisone drops for three weeks....just started using yesterday...
been experiencing this for the last year, on and off, but after being hit with a small metal toy truck by the gr'daughter at the eye site, it got worse with pain 24/7 and only an otc pill consisting of tylenol, aspirin and caffeine takes the pain away....
anyone else experience this in the past or present?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2019)

I guess it's something like a migraine headache where you get the aura and the pain but there's nothing wrong with the eye.
There are lots of things that affect the eye. All you can do is hope the medication works seeing as there doesn't seem to be anything to do with the eye.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Been going on for about three weeks...saw the optometrist and was confirmed my eye pressure is normal, no detached retina, no nerve damage, etc....put me on prednisone drops for three weeks....just started using yesterday...
> been experiencing this for the last year, on and off, but after being hit with a small metal toy truck by the gr'daughter at the eye site, it got worse with pain 24/7 and only an otc pill consisting of tylenol, aspirin and caffeine takes the pain away....
> anyone else experience this in the past or present?


I know that prednisone is good for inflammation. Maybe a muscle around the area was bruised? Let us know how it works out.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks Camper and Radish...doc said there may be some inflammation but nothing she can see, so I guess thats good news....


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Thanks Camper and Radish...doc said there may be some inflammation but nothing she can see, so I guess thats good news....


Sounds encouraging, Pops. Feel better!


----------



## toffee (Sep 13, 2019)

hi pop ' hope it eases soon …


----------



## 911 (Sep 13, 2019)

Could be sinus, even maybe a bad tooth. Could be this, or it could be that. Doesn’t it drive you crazy trying to figure it out?


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 13, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Been going on for about three weeks...saw the optometrist and was confirmed my eye pressure is normal, no detached retina, no nerve damage, etc....put me on prednisone drops for three weeks....just started using yesterday...
> been experiencing this for the last year, on and off, but after being hit with a small metal toy truck by the gr'daughter at the eye site, it got worse with pain 24/7 and only an otc pill consisting of tylenol, aspirin and caffeine takes the pain away....
> anyone else experience this in the past or present?


I have similar symptoms and have been diagnosed with migraines by my doctor. I use a facial ice pack and it helps me quite a bit. I was given a prescription but no longer use it due to side effects. I am lucky I usually have this headache for 24 hours max I’ve heard of people that are not without a headache day after day after day horrible


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I have similar symptoms and have been diagnosed with migraines by my doctor. I use a facial ice pack and it helps me quite a bit. I was given a prescription but no longer use it due to side effects. I am lucky I usually have this headache for 24 hours max I’ve heard of people that are not without a headache day after day after day horrible


Do you get the 'aura', the Aurora Borealis type.  

That's what I get but no headache at all.  It comes and goes in about half an hour and I can see it coming and can't do anything to stop it.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Do you get the 'aura', the Aurora Borealis type.
> 
> That's what I get but no headache at all.  It comes and goes in about half an hour and I can see it coming and can't do anything to stop it.


I just know it’s coming


Camper6 said:


> Do you get the 'aura', the Aurora Borealis type.
> 
> That's what I get but no headache at all.  It comes and goes in about half an hour and I can see it coming and can't do anything to stop it.


No I do not and told the doctor that but he still diagnosed me with migraine I have a pet nickname for this headache I call it the ice pick headache it feels like an ice pick is slamming into my eyeball it’s not pleasant.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I just know it’s coming
> 
> No I do not and told the doctor that but he still diagnosed me with migraine I have a pet nickname for this headache I call it the ice pick headache it feels like an ice pick is slamming into my eyeball it’s not pleasant.


Most of the time it’s triggered by stress so I really avoid stressful situations for obvious reasons LOL


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Most of the time it’s triggered by stress so I really avoid stressful situations for obvious reasons LOL


I will have to stop posting here.

By the way I also just feel it's coming.  I just don't feel right before it happens.  And then I can see a tiny bit of brightness which then expands into a zigzag pattern in a semi circle.
At one time I had to go to bed because the pain was so intense.
Now it's called a silent migraine.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2019)

911 said:


> Could be sinus, even maybe a bad tooth. Could be this, or it could be that. Doesn’t it drive you crazy trying to figure it out?


Yeah who knows 911...dont have any teeth aching but do take 1/2 benadryl twice a day for allergies, achoo...
no sign of a pre-stroke either...its got me looking up everything else on the Net tho


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I have similar symptoms and have been diagnosed with migraines by my doctor. I use a facial ice pack and it helps me quite a bit. I was given a prescription but no longer use it due to side effects. I am lucky I usually have this headache for 24 hours max I’ve heard of people that are not without a headache day after day after day horrible


I feel for ya LC and everyone who has these....the ice pack didnt work for me this time but the heating pad helped initially...I always try one or the other, or both....


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2019)

Humans were designed with plenty of design flaws incorporated.

But it is working itself out as Darwin explained.

natural selection

*Darwinism* is a *theory* of biological *evolution* developed by the English naturalist Charles *Darwin* (1809–1882) and others, stating that all species of organisms arise and develop through the natural selection of small, inherited variations that increase the individual's ability to compete, survive, and reproduce.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 14, 2019)

I can tell you its a migraine.  Had them since I was 12 years old.  Regular aspirin, etc do not touch a migraine. See a neurologist for migraine meds.  Had a massive stroke 20 years ago.  Found out that a huge brain aneurysm had been causing the migraines.  Had brain surgery and aneurysm was clipped.  It has acted up twice since then and had to have it clipped twice.  I have a brain angio every few years to be sure clip and coils are still in place.  See a neurologist and get some meds.  I don't remember the name I took but they were effective.  I still suffer late effects cva and will for the rest of my life but have not had any kind of headache since.  I was very blessed that my brain was not affected. Still doing accounting after all these years. Please note that this is my experience only and may not apply to you. Mine were severe migraines and I lived with them for 50 years before my aneurysm ruptured.  That was a headache way more severe than the migraines and I was blessed that I had a doctor that realized immediately that it was an aneurysm rupture and was able to get me the surgery I needed before it was too late.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 14, 2019)

I have had migraines all my life. They were really bad when I was a kid and had to stay in bed in a dark room for the day. Not as bad now. I take Maxalt (actually a generic brand now). The pill is dissolved under my tongue and the migraine is gone within a few hours. My pain is behind my left eye and if I didn't take the pill it would be 3 days (maybe) before the pain decreased. I hope everything works out for you Pops.


----------



## toffee (Sep 14, 2019)

just a thought pop's -- if it doesnt ease ask doc for a scan - hope its a little better for u ..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 14, 2019)

Thank you everyone for sharing your pain and remedies....def gonna see my GP to discuss this eye pain possibly being a migraine and having a brain scan done....hope its a CT cuz an MRI is out...I have a magnetic device around my lower esophagus muscle to stop the acid reflux coming up but I still suffer with symptoms...thats another topic in itself


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 14, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Humans were designed with plenty of design flaws incorporated.
> 
> But it is working itself out as Darwin explained.
> 
> ...


Camper, my gastro doc said the same thing....the digestive system is poorly designed!


----------



## Judycat (Sep 14, 2019)

Could be referred pain from anywhere. Your jaw maybe. When I'm under stress I tend to hold my jaw a certain way or absent-mindedly rub my teeth together. Causes eye and ear pain for me.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2019)

Update: I'm happy to say most of the pain behind the eye and migraine has lessened....guess the drops are working but the eye still feels a little weird with blurriness and irritation...using dry-eye drops too which helps a little ...one less thing I have to deal with each day


----------



## norman (Sep 18, 2019)

I went to the Casino and played a slot machine with a high progressive jackpot (that a friend told me it was ready to hit)  I played it for 8 hours straight until I ran out of money.  When I went to bed and shut my eyes I could still see the slot machine reels still going around and I could see wavy lines, this went on for hours.  I finally put warm wash cloths over my eyes, they were okay the next day.  That has only happened once....I went back to the Casino months later and that jackpot still had not been hit.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 18, 2019)

Glad you are better!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks Terry


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)

An update: I'm still getting the right-side-of-the-head pain and behind the right eye.....say my GP who referred me to have a CT of the brain done....got to the hospital two weeks ago, only to have the nurse say 'the machine isn't working; would you like to re-schedule?'.....
I said I will wait for about 1/2 hour while the tech guy looks at it and keep me posted.....well, 1 1/2 hrs later she says it needs a new part....I struck up a conversation with an elderly volunteer there, so waiting wasn't a waste of time  Will I reschedule? Hell no....not going near the hospital any time soon, only to possibly get infected with the virus! In the meantime I switch back and forth taking acetaminophen and the migraine pain relief....soon as they wear off I have to take more.....


----------



## terry123 (Mar 29, 2020)

I had horrible migraine headaches from age 12 to age 50.  Had many mri's and ct scans done looking for causes.  Mine were always on the left side behind my eye.  Got up to go to work one morning when I was 50 and had one that was different.  Called doctor and she said to get to door as she was calling 911. I fell and remember crawling to the door to let emt;s in.  Rushed to hospital and had emergency brain surgery. I had a brain aneurysm that ruptured.  Brain started to swell and was put in a medical induced coma for 6 weeks.  My family gathered to pull the plug as I had a DNR. That morning the doctor came in and I said "good morning". When he recovered he told the kids that with aggressive rehab I had a chance.  The aneurysm never showed on the many scans I had.  That was 20 years ago and it has acted up twice since then.  So I have a clip and 2 coils to keep it in place.  Sorry for not spacing but I was upset after reading the above post.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 29, 2020)

I have now what doctors call "late effects CVA" which will follow me the rest of my life.  I was blessed that my mind was not affected. But I have kidney disease which I monitor closely with a Renal doctor.  Left side weakness as brain pathways cannot be repaired on that side.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 29, 2020)

i also have those silent migraines with the wavy lines--i know when one is coming on cause the t v starts getting a little blurry--their is no pain so i set back in my recliner for a while and it will go away--i do have menieres disease


----------



## peppermint (Mar 29, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Been going on for about three weeks...saw the optometrist and was confirmed my eye pressure is normal, no detached retina, no nerve damage, etc....put me on prednisone drops for three weeks....just started using yesterday...
> been experiencing this for the last year, on and off, but after being hit with a small metal toy truck by the gr'daughter at the eye site, it got worse with pain 24/7 and only an otc pill consisting of tylenol, aspirin and caffeine takes the pain away....
> anyone else experience this in the past or present?


I have the same problem....It started when I was cleaning the pool in August...The chlorine got in my eye....My eye swelled up...went to
an eye doctor...It seemed to be OK after medicine....I was putting drops.....In the winter it was somewhat OK...I still have the Sty....never goes
away....Now that it is hay fever season, it's acting up again....tearing all the time....We are not home to see my eye Doctor....We are mostly
in the house because of what is going on in the world....I will have to find a Eye Doctor here, if he or she can take me...I hope the prednisone drops help you....I'll have to tell the Doctor about that.....Be well....in this time of stress...


----------



## peppermint (Mar 29, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> An update: I'm still getting the right-side-of-the-head pain and behind the right eye.....say my GP who referred me to have a CT of the brain done....got to the hospital two weeks ago, only to have the nurse say 'the machine isn't working; would you like to re-schedule?'.....
> I said I will wait for about 1/2 hour while the tech guy looks at it and keep me posted.....well, 1 1/2 hrs later she says it needs a new part....I struck up a conversation with an elderly volunteer there, so waiting wasn't a waste of time  Will I reschedule? Hell no....not going near the hospital any time soon, only to possibly get infected with the virus! In the meantime I switch back and forth taking acetaminophen and the migraine pain relief....soon as they wear off I have to take more.....


Sorry, this is peppermint again....I just texted that I have the same thing going on with me....Is acetaminophen over the counter?  I will go to
the drug store to see what they say....I'm only using Visine....Not helping.....Thanks for anything you can tell me.....


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2020)

I have off and on pain over and sort of behind my eye.  In my case it is related to sinuses.  Unfortunately, most of the medications for sinus congestion have bad side effects for me.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)

Geez, looks like I'm not alone with this ailment....all we can do is accept and maintain what we got, with the docs help.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

twinkles said:


> i also have those silent migraines with the wavy lines--i know when one is coming on cause the t v starts getting a little blurry--their is no pain so i set back in my recliner for a while and it will go away--i do have menieres disease


I get those too .. aura migraines. No pain, bright white moving spikey arcs that start off small and gradually get bigger.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Sorry, this is peppermint again....I just texted that I have the same thing going on with me....Is acetaminophen over the counter?  I will go to
> the drug store to see what they say....I'm only using Visine....Not helping.....Thanks for anything you can tell me.....


Yes its Tylenol OTC.....I take 500-1000 at a time....my docs always said its okay....if you take less, it doesnt work....usually wears off in six to eight hours for me....every so often it lasts up to twelve hours.....was rotating with ibruprofen but that constipates me and upsets my stomach if I continue for a few days so not taking it at all....


----------



## gloria (Feb 26, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> Do you get the 'aura', the Aurora Borealis type.
> 
> That's what I get but no headache at all.  It comes and goes in about half an hour and I can see it coming and can't do anything to stop it.


That's what I get the auras blood pressure hike, very warm and shaky.. then after a while I'm ok, but so puzzled as to why it happened


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 26, 2021)

It sounds like eye rod migraine.  Be careful of that Tylenol intake, they are cracking down again as it is deleterious to the liver.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 4, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> I will have to stop posting here.
> 
> By the way I also just feel it's coming.  I just don't feel right before it happens.  And then I can see a tiny bit of brightness which then expands into a zigzag pattern in a semi circle.
> At one time I had to go to bed because the pain was so intense.
> Now it's called a silent migraine.


That's the way mine act too, though frequently I get the aura without the actual headache.  I've been very lucky  -- I've only had two migraines that were actually disabling.


----------

